# hands in steeple formation; steepled hands



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Είναι ένας τρόπος που κρατάμε τα χέρια μας και δείχνει, κατά τους ειδικούς, διάφορα πράγματα (περισσότερα π.χ. εδώ, στην ενότητα hand gestures).

Έχουμε κάτι ανάλογο στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Marinos (May 20, 2012)

Με πλεγμένες παλάμες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Στο κείμενό μου λέει: with his fingers open and pressed together in a steeple formation. Επομένως, σίγουρα όχι πλεγμένες παλάμες. Νομίζω ότι η ονομασία και η συσχέτιση με καμπαναριά πρέπει να προέρχεται από τη στάση που κρατάνε τα χέρια τους οι καθολικές παναγίες στα αγάλματα. Π.χ.:


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Είναι λάθος το σκίτσο και δεν υπάρχει πλέξιμο.

Σωστές φωτογραφίες:
http://center-for-nonverbal-studies.org/steeple.htm
http://www.myspace.com/bethlevinmusic/photos/37471162

Στο steeple formation ενώνουμε τις άκρες των δαχτύλων και φτιάχνουμε παγόδα.




Απόλαυση, το παιχνίδι των δευτερολέπτων... :clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> http://www.myspace.com/bethlevinmusic/photos/37471162


Τώρα θα έρθει ο δαεμάνος να μας κατηγορήσει για doppelgangerism...


----------



## Marinos (May 20, 2012)

Α, με μπέρδεψε η εικόνα (όπου τα δάχτυλα είναι, νομίζω, σαφώς πλεγμένα).

Στάση προσευχής; Ξέρω ότι έτσι δεν προσεύχονται οι Ορθόδοξοι, αλλά νομίζω αν σου πουν "με τα χέρια σαν σε προσευχή" εκεί θα πάει το μυαλό σου, έστω και μόνο από τόσες γκραβούρες και θρησκευτικές εικονίτσες.

(για δευτερόλεπτα κι εγώ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Α, με μπέρδεψε η εικόνα (όπου τα δάχτυλα είναι, νομίζω, σαφώς πλεγμένα).
> 
> Στάση προσευχής; Ξέρω ότι έτσι δεν προσεύχονται οι Ορθόδοξοι, αλλά νομίζω αν σου πουν "με τα χέρια σαν σε προσευχή" εκεί θα πάει το μυαλό σου, έστω και μόνο από τόσες γκραβούρες και θρησκευτικές εικονίτσες.


Το πρόβλημα είναι, ακριβώς, ότι οι ορθόδοξοι συνήθως μπλέκουν τα δάχτυλα στην προσευχή.



nickel said:


> Στο steeple formation ενώνουμε τις άκρες των δαχτύλων και φτιάχνουμε παγόδα.


Ίσως "με τις παλάμες και τα δάχτυλα ενωμένα σε σχήμα πυραμίδας" --ως πιο οικείο σχήμα; Αν και πιο πολύ κλουβί μου θυμίζει εμένα...


----------



## Marinos (May 20, 2012)

Με ακουμπισμένες τις παλάμες. Μπα, πάλι δεν βγαίνει. Παλάμη με παλάμη;


----------



## Irini (May 20, 2012)

Αν πούμε κάτι για τις άκρες των δαχτύλων; Ή τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού ν' ακουμπούν αυτά του άλλου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

χεχε, Ειρήνη :)

Η τρέχουσα μορφή στη μετάφρασή μου είναι: "τα χέρια με τα ακροδάχτυλα ενωμένα σε σχήμα πυραμίδας"...


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

...να σχηματίζουν *αψίδα*...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Ναι, αμέ... Σαν τους παρατεταγμένους αξιωματικούς με τα ξίφη όταν παντρεύεται συνάδελφός τους.


----------



## paraskevi (May 20, 2012)

Σε άλλο φόρουμ, όπου είχα θέσει ακριβώς το ίδιο ερώτημα, είχαμε καταλήξει στο εξής: "ενώνω τις άκρες των δαχτύλων μου, σχηματίζω θόλο/αψίδα με τα δάχτυλά μου".


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Και άμα θες να γίνει _πολύ_ παραστατικός:
...να σχηματίζουν επίστεψη σαν τον βολβοειδή τρούλο του Ταζ Μαχάλ ή του Αγίου Βασιλείου στην Κόκκινη Πλατεία της Μόσχας


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Α, με μπέρδεψε η εικόνα (όπου τα δάχτυλα είναι, νομίζω, σαφώς πλεγμένα).
> 
> Στάση προσευχής; Ξέρω ότι έτσι δεν προσεύχονται οι Ορθόδοξοι, αλλά νομίζω αν σου πουν "με τα χέρια σαν σε προσευχή" εκεί θα πάει το μυαλό σου, έστω και μόνο από τόσες γκραβούρες και θρησκευτικές εικονίτσες.
> 
> (για δευτερόλεπτα κι εγώ)





drsiebenmal said:


> Στο κείμενό μου λέει: *with his fingers open and pressed together in a steeple formation.* Επομένως, σίγουρα όχι πλεγμένες παλάμες. Νομίζω ότι η ονομασία και η συσχέτιση με καμπαναριά πρέπει να προέρχεται από τη στάση που κρατάνε τα χέρια τους οι καθολικές παναγίες στα αγάλματα.





Irini said:


> Αν πούμε κάτι για τις άκρες των δαχτύλων; Ή τα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού ν' ακουμπούν αυτά του άλλου;



Με τα ακροδάχτυλα ενωμένα (σε θέση προσευχής / ικεσίας); 

Αναλόγως τι υποδηλώνει η θέση αυτή στο κείμενό σου, πάντα. 
Ναι, ξέρω, στην Ελλάδα προσεύχονται συνήθως με τα δάχτυλα πλεγμένα, αλλά νομίζω πως και αυτή η θέση δεν είναι σπάνια, σίγουρα την ξέρουν πάρα πολλοί. Άλλωστε, ακροδάχτυλα ενωμένα και δάχτυλα πλεγμένα γίνεται; 

Από το βιβλίο θρησκευτικών της Β' Γυμνασίου, με τη λεζάντα: «Χέρια προσευχής, Ντύρερ, 1500»






Εναλλακτικά: 
1. νάμαστέ (να τα μας, να τηνε η Αϊσγουάρια Ράι, εδώ 'μαστε!):







2. 
α. Παλάμες αντικριστά, μερικώς εφαπτόμενες, με την εξωτερική επιφάνεια της δεξιάς και της αριστερής να σχηματίζει γωνία 8,5 μοιρών με το κατακόρυφο επίπεδο, κατοπτρικά (cis-trans).
β. τα δάχτυλα σε γωνία 144,5 μοιρών σχετικά με τις παλάμες εκατέρωθεν του κατακορύφου επιπέδου.
γ. πρώτο μετατάρσιο δεξιάς στα 1,75843 εκ. από εκείνο της αριστερής, απόσταση που του επιτρέπει να το βάλει γρήγορα στα πόδια χέρια, βλέποντας τον Δόχτορα να έρχεται φουριόζος να τραβήξει τ' αυτί του δαεμάνου. :woot:


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Ωραίο. Αυτό το ινδικό της Ράι, το κολλητό, είναι steepled hands; Και αν δεν είναι steepled hands, τι είναι;


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

...
Raised steeple, lowered steeple:






Μετ' εμποδίων φυσικών αυτή η θέση, steeplechase.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ωραίο. Αυτό το ινδικό της Ράι, το κολλητό, είναι steepled hands; Και αν δεν είναι steepled hands, τι είναι;



Να βρω την ηλεδιεύθυνσή της ή το τηλέφωνό της να τη ρωτήσω, ε, ε, ε;
Πες «ναι», πες «ναι»! :cheek: :inno:


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Namaste gesture. Joining of hands. Αυτά βλέπω να προτιμούν.

Να βρεις την ηλεδιεύθυνσή της να μου τη δώσεις να τη ρωτήσω άλλα πράγματα.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> [...] Εναλλακτικά: 1. νάμαστέ [...]


:)
Πες τα μου να της τα *επικοινωνήσω μεταφέρω.  
Εσύ νονός, εγώ κοινωνός· το είπα πρώτος, την καπάρωσα τη Ράι! A Catcher of the Rai.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι στην αψίδα ακόμα, αλλά παρακολουθώ με ευγνωμοσύνη. Ναμαστέ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να βρεις την ηλεδιεύθυνσή της να μου τη δώσεις να τη ρωτήσω άλλα πράγματα.


Χωρίς να θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω πολύ, η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο παλιά. Δείτε τώρα μια πιο πρόσφατη:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ya-Rai-Bachchan-failing-lose-baby-weight.html


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2012)




----------



## daeman (May 20, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Χωρίς να θέλω να σας απογοητεύσω πολύ, η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο παλιά. Δείτε τώρα μια πιο πρόσφατη:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ya-Rai-Bachchan-failing-lose-baby-weight.html



Όχι πάλι! :scared: Ναι, καλά, δε θες να μας απογοητεύσεις. Δηλαδή θα την έλεγες γοητευτική στη φωτογραφία που μας τρίβεις στη μούρη; Ο Σαράντ μυθοκτόνος, εσύ φαντασιοκτόνα, κακούργα, δολοφόνα!  Πού να βρω τώρα μια να της μοιάζει;  
ΟΚ, beam me down, Scotty Bernie.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2012)

I'd rather beam you *up,* daeman, dear!


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2012)

Καλά, κι αυτοί βρήκανε τη χειρότερη παπαρατσοφωτογραφία που υπήρχε για να τονίσουν ότι _έξι μήνες_ μετά τη γέννα η _38χρονη_ Ράι μοιάζει με _38χρονη που γέννησε πριν έξι μήνες_. 


Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, η Ράι λεχώνα:


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά έβαλα την Daily Mail για να προσγειώσω λίγο τις φαντασιώσεις των Λεξιλόγων. :twit::devil:


----------



## MelidonisM (May 20, 2012)

_Let's all join hands and say a silent prayer. With bowed heads, the men reached to the top of the van and made a church steeple formation from their arms and clasped hands._ (source) (και άλλες στάσεις προσευχής/ικεσίας με κλειστά και ανοιχτά χέρια. Οπότε το steepling δεν μεταφράζεται με ακρίβεια, εκτός αν νεολογίσουμε με _καμπανίζω/καμπαναρίζω τα χέρια μου_, αλλά και πάλι άλλο το σχήμα της καμπάνας και άλλο του καμπαναριού. Με το _δαχτυλίζω τα χέρια μου σε σχήμα σκέπης_, θα καταλάβει ο άλλος ότι ακουμπά το ένα χέρι το άλλο με τις άκρες των δαχτύλων, όχι αναγκαστικά για παρακάλια και προσευχή.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Raised steeple, lowered steeple:
> 
> 
> ...



το δεύτερο σε σχήμα πηγαδιού ή καρδιάς


----------

